# Grafting Videos



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Dr. Marla Spivak and Gary Reuter of the University of Minnesota have recently produced a videotaped short course titled Successful Queen Rearing

Terry


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Queen Rearing Video http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx


----------



## teen-bee (Jan 15, 2005)

is there any link to Dr. Spivak video-Succesful Queen Rearing, just like mark posted? the video stream of mkat.iwf.de was awsome. hope someone has a link for Spivak's queen rearing video...


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

Mark - Sorry to go off the subject a bit, but I agree with teen bee about that video on 'mkat.iwf.de', and was wondering if that website does any other good videos on bee topics. I tried going to the homepage, but it was all in german, so I couldn't navigate!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

here's some video's from that site

BEE VIDEOS 

windows media if can't watch 

Management of Bee Colony's by Annual Rotation http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018960220000000_lo.asx 

The Bee Dance http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000013350220000000_lo.asx 

Instrumental Insemination of Queen Bees http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000017460220000000_lo.asx 

Selection Of HoneyBee's http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000019660220000000_lo.asx 

Rearing Of Queen Bee's http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000018010220000000_lo.asx 

Joining Two Colony's With Newspaper 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099570220000000_lo.asx 

Making Nuc's From Brood Comb 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099510220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Intense Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097750220000000_lo.asx 

Suppressing Moderate Swarm Tendency 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000097740220000000_lo.asx 

First Spring Inspection 
http://mkat.iwf.de/mms/metafiles/02000099400220000000_lo.asx


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

Cheers Ted, will watch with them interest!


----------



## teen-bee (Jan 15, 2005)

HURRAY Ted.... well watch the vedio with gusto... thanks TABB for agreeing.... {'',}


----------



## teen-bee (Jan 15, 2005)

Ted do you know of any video link on queen rearing using the "NICOT SYSTEM"? its the new trend in beekeping I guess. thanks


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

The Bee Works sells two videos on Queen Rearing:
"Queen Rearing"
3 methods of raising queens:
1. No graft
2. Nicot System
3. Grafting (the old fashioned way)

"Nicot System ... Demonstrated"
This is the same informationn presented in "Queen Rearing".
If I were to pick between the two, I would purchase "Queen Rearing".


----------

